# LIMA 2005



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

LIMA CAPITAL DEL PERU. CON 8,250,000 HABITANTES.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219566&page=1&pp=20
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4503976#post4503976


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

lo maximo en desarrollo urbano, es la parte mostrada, la parte colonial de lima, sera luego.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

old


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

nice to see pics of Lima. a close friend of mine comes from this city


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

hay fotos de lima q son las mejores q ahora no estan saliendo, que puede pasar......ojala q luego aparezcan las imagenes.

skyline lima - PERU


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

great pics


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*mas*

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219566&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ok 

falta torres....hay densidad.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*mas de LIMA, PERU*



































































ciudad en pleno desarrollo.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

very good.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Lima is so huge :eek2:


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

I am very well impressed by Lima. Forgive my ignorance, but I figured Lima to look like one big shanty town. Its a modern city with great density.Thanks for changing that view!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

mas



























http://www.todoarquitectura.com/v2/...0lima moderna


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Not bad, I'm impressed. I like the park photo alot. Lima looks like it's developing fast. TY


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Lima looks to be very hazy. I heard that it gets the "marine layer" quite a bit like the California coast. This is a layer of low lying clouds that creeps in from the ocean and often goes many miles inland in the early morning hours and then starts to burn off. Of course the last place the clouds clear is right along the coast line. 

It is very interesting that Lima gets this coastal cloud cover seeing that it sits so close to the equator and San Diego is at Parellel 33. Here in Encinitas where I live I am very familiar with the marine layer and the hazy days that it brings. The air is often stagnant in these coastal deserts which Lima actually is, a coastal desert.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

new zone lima.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=245195&page=1&pp=20


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*algunas infraestructuras viales de lima, peru.*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelent Thread !! , although some of the pictures are shown over and over again ! , besides ,,, great pics !! , not the best pictures we have ( some of them are ) , but they show a great perspective of what lima looks like !! , Good Job !


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the great tour! Lima looks really nice especially that square with the yellow buildings - plaza de armas de la vieja y antigua lima? I love that rugged coastline too which makes the scenery look quite dramatic.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Impressive city!! really nice


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Here are some more pictures of this great city ! (1st 2 Pics taken by HUGOBOSS17 )


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

fotos de amigos peruanos de las calles de lima, especialmente de zonas residenciales y financiera de clase media-alta....gracias a filter.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*lima, peru, south america*


----------



## hellolazyness (Nov 20, 2004)

fayo said:


>


I used to live here next to the country club. :happy: One of the real problems though is that the old parts of the city are really run down and nobody really lives there  But Great pics kay:


----------



## canelaverde (Mar 14, 2007)

Esta cidade é muito linda!

Achei maravilhosa essa combinação da cidade no alto e, na parte baixa do paredão formado pela natureza, uma grande avenida e as praias. Além disso, me pareceu que Lima possui um clima um tanto desértico, dando um aspecto muito legal a cidade.

Parabéns! Quando eu viajar para Machu Picchu vou fazer questão de conhecer a capital peruana!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

beautiful!


----------

